# ATV Accessories must haves?



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a 2013 Honda rancher 4x4. I had a winch installed when I bought it, but that's it. I've had it for a year now and just have been thinking of adding something to it. I would like to install a 12v aux plug (CIG lighter outlet) for when I get a sprayer or seeder to put on, plus I think its good to have. I'm not interested in a  snorkel/lift kit. Not worried about pretty rims, I'm more worried about function, what are some must haves for an ATV?


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, besides eBay, what places do you like to shop at?


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

That's what I am working with btw


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice lookin spider catchers. I bet the guy that made them is a top notch fella.  Jus sayin


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 9, 2015)

I figured it would have came with a 12v outlet.  I have an 02 rancher and it has one


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Nice lookin spider catchers. I bet the guy that made them is a top notch fella.  Jus sayin



He did a good job on them, that's for sure.


----------



## mattech (Apr 9, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I figured it would have came with a 12v outlet.  I have an 02 rancher and it has one



I know, I thought they were standard also, I didn't even think about it at the dealer.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 9, 2015)

The wires to hookup the 12v outlet are already on the atv(look under your right front fender and you'll see a wire with a plug in that's tied up like it's not being used), they make you buy the plug-in part though so they can charge you to install it. I think they come standard on the new Ranchers and Foreman's now though. Just go buy the 12v outlet and install it yourself if you can, it'll save you at least $100. 

As for must have accessories I would say a rear rack (either a flat rack extension or a drop basket), maybe even a front rack basket, cv boot guars (Ox-lite makes good ones), thumb throttle extender.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## yellowfin (Apr 10, 2015)

Front rack basket. By far the most used thing on my atv.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Some spinnas


----------



## markland (Apr 10, 2015)

Saddle bags and a tank bag are more useful to me, especially when working property and having to carry around cameras, batteries, water, small tools, etc.  Leaves ya some place to put stuff you can access quickly but don't have to worry about them falling out or getting damaged.  Also a great place to stash your wallet or license and not risk losing them in the woods.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't tell if yours has it or if those are just bags on the rear rack, but I think the plastic storage/back rest/seat for the rear rack is pretty nice add-on.  Makes it nice for the wife/little girl riding on the back with you.


----------



## mattech (Apr 10, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Can't tell if yours has it or if those are just bags on the rear rack, but I think the plastic storage/back rest/seat for the rear rack is pretty nice add-on.  Makes it nice for the wife/little girl riding on the back with you.



Yes, it is, it was on sale at bass pro, so I got it. It's not solid like some that make real seats, but it defineatley helps with them being on. It has lots of storage and I keep ratchet tiedowns, along with various other handy things to have while in the woods.


----------



## mattech (Apr 10, 2015)

I originally wanted a rear rack, but since I added the rear bag, I'm thinking of just a front rack, mainly because the people I have talked to about a rear rack says it makes it difficult hooking up to the rear hitch.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 10, 2015)

A winch, not for getting unstuck, but for trailer tie down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2015)

'06 Honda 680 Rincon.  Front and back racks, winch, 2" lift, power steering, automatic or electric shift, GPS.


----------



## swamp (Apr 11, 2015)

mattech said:


>



Where did you get the brackets for the spider web catchers?


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 12, 2015)

I'd say the number one accessory is good looking gal.   And you seem to have that wrapped up in the pic.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a black milk crate from walmart strapped to the front rack. Cheap and I don't know what I did without it. Need a koplin gun case to keep dirt out of the firearms too.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

swamp said:


> Where did you get the brackets for the spider web catchers?



A friend made them


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I'd say the number one accessory is good looking gal.   And you seem to have that wrapped up in the pic.



Thanks for the kind words, she's my little princess, but she loves riding on the fourwheeler, and getting dirty.


----------



## jimboknows (Jun 6, 2015)

really like a gun case, front rack of somekind,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 12, 2015)

I got a black 2 liter coke crate zip tied on the front rack of my 99 Honda
Members say its ghetto but I don't care!!!
Wouldn't leave home without it
Use it every time I ride


----------



## Tank1202 (Jun 13, 2015)

Back basket rack. Like stated above, it does hinder you a little when hooking up a trailer. But how often do you use a trailer. I use my basket a lot more than needing my small trailer. Feender bags a must. When you get the 12v outlet installed a small spot light that mounts to the front rack is nice. Used mine many times during deer season for those times loading up deer after dark.


----------

